# Wood lures, and some pens



## Spinnerbayt (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello all, I'm new here and have been told you all love photos. Lets start off with some wooden lures. I mostly fish for muskies so most of what I make is 6" or larger but I have been known to make some bass and walleye lures. Anyway, on to the good stuff....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Spinnerbayt (Mar 28, 2017)

Here are a few pens along with some soft plastic lures I make and what they catch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony (Mar 28, 2017)

Great pictures, some awesome work there! I love that stag pen, never Sen that kit before. Tony


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 28, 2017)

Big toothy fish - gotta remember - No lip grip!

Love the lures and the pens.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 28, 2017)

Awesome work!! Are you using a piece of veil to make your scale patterns?


----------



## Spinnerbayt (Mar 28, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Awesome work!! Are you using a piece of veil to make your scale patterns?



I use mosquito netting along with a number of other things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2017)

Awesome lures! I really like the deer antler pen too! I live right by one of the greatest muskie lakes in the world. lake St. Clair in Michigan. Pretty amazing small mouth fishery too, I throw back small mouths most people would die for, lol. Perch and walleye are my thing.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2017)

Those are either giant lures or you have tiny little hands like @Tony

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 28, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Those are either giant lures or you have tiny little hands like @Tony





Spinnerbayt said:


> I mostly fish for muskies so of what I make is 6" or larger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stoopid Islander

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 28, 2017)

Very cool! Nothing like catching fish on stuff you have made!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 28, 2017)

Certainly a lot bigger than the size 20 flies I often tie. 

But on another note - It sure is fun to hook a muskie on a fly rod in a small river - that's a rush!


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 28, 2017)

The lures are really a work of art.


----------



## Spinnerbayt (Mar 30, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Certainly a lot bigger than the size 20 flies I often tie.
> 
> But on another note - It sure is fun to hook a muskie on a fly rod in a small river - that's a rush!




Yeah, I haven't tied a size 20 in years. Most of my ties are now in the 3/0 - 7/0 range and I toss them on a 10wt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinnerbayt (Mar 30, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> The lures are really a work of art.




Thank you! Here are a few more.

First bait is made of poplar wood and is about 12" long with the tail. The second 2 photos are all made of balsa wood and are 6" long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 30, 2017)

Very cool lures!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

